

How to Find Programming Mentors - breck
http://breckyunits.com/6_specific_ways_to_find_programming_mentors

======
alecco
Join a good open source project and start helping out. Forget about almost any
other way. You'll find mentors, make good friends, help the world and improve
your CV.

------
stjarnljuset
On a sort of similar note, I've been looking for active developers to follow
on Twitter that regularly tweet about programming-related matters. I like to
hear about how their project is progressing, or what the like/hate/learned
about a certain language or framework, and potentially, I can @ them if I have
a related question.

Any suggestions (or volunteers)?

------
astine
Unlike many numbered lists, this has some good, concrete suggestions. (Though
I don't think that HN quite qualifies as a 'job site' :))

~~~
pmichaud
Except for like, the job site portion of HN.

~~~
diN0bot
it's quite limited, though.

------
nick007
a lot of great points. very insightful

